# 1.4T Intermittent EPC Light with P0112 Code



## WarLeader (Jul 14, 2021)

Hello!
Figured I'd ask to see if anyone has experienced this. Hadn't seen the P0112 code brought up.

At 95K miles with a 2016 Jetta S 1.4 TSI Automatic. All highway miles cruising at 55 and 70 speeds. 
Intermittent EPC light, but no CEL. Scanned the codes, came back with P0112 (IAT Sensor 1 Circuit Low).

Had this code a month ago and replaced the MAP sensor... thinking the IAT was integrated into this.
EPC and CEL went away for a month. Now the EPC light comes and goes as it pleases.

Spark plugs changed at 41k and 86k. Battery replaced at 74k.

Had read that we don't have a MAF sensor, just the MAP sensor.
Do we know if the IAT sensor is integrated into the throttle body?

Thank you so much!


----------



## rockport (May 31, 2016)

On the MK6 1.4 TSI, pressure and temperature readings were done on the MAP sensors, I do not think this has changed,you might have two MAP sensors similar to the MK6,one the intake and one on the charge cooler/ intercooler









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## WarLeader (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you!
I did replace the one on the turbo pipe.
I will take a look to see if there is a second.


----------

